# High Quality T-Shirt labelling/branding



## TheGlenn (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi,

I visited an outdoor activity centre this week in the UK called GO APE, part of a franchise.

They have their own clothing that you can buy on site and i noticed they have their clothing branded in the back round the inside collar and a label sewn into the back inside. but sewn into a half moon shape piece of fabric then sewn onto the t shirt. Non of this white label that flaps.

I was wondering if there was a name for these processes?
1. round collar inside
2. half moon on the inside back.

The company is a tree tops adventure course using climbing safety gear. So I doubt they did the t-shirts themselves.

I would like to use this method to brand my own clothing but it all depends on price etc.

Can anyone help so i can search for a company that will supply this type of service?

Also sorry if i've posted in the wrong section, been mooching round the forums for a couple of weeks reading other posts and finally registered.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi Mike,

Noted this is your first post here, welcome you to the forum.

Maybe a picture will help a lot more than the text discription. But judged from your words, it isn't just labeling and re-labeling work, it related to cut&sew work. So, find a company who provide cut&sew service would be the choice, or get any garment manufacturers to custom made the t-shirt for you. 

Bill


----------



## TheGlenn (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi Bill,

Adventure Unlimited Men's Red Tee

Here is an example of one of the t shirts that i seen. Sorry the pictures aren't great but you should get the general idea. The white stripe around the neck inside at the top has the go ape logo on it. as well as the square label below it is stitched to the back of the t shirt itself. but so u don't see the sewing square on the outside at the back it's sewn into a half moon piece then the half moon is stitched on.

I'm looking to get an idea of how much this would cost to order from a supplier in the UK as personally it's a quality touch to a t shirt brand than just a label in the back.

It was also a quality t shirt you could tell from the touch. I thought to myself if these guys can get it done then there is no reason why i can't. It just depends on the cost.

Thanks,
Mike

Thanks
Mike


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

What you're looking for is called "neck tape".

You'd have to get the blank t-shirts custom made (by the 1000's) to get this type of service. You might be able to find some manufacturers with minimums in the high hundreds per style/color.


----------



## TheGlenn (Oct 25, 2011)

Fantastic, i'll see if any fits in a reasonable price range with quality. I don't want it to have an adverse effect on quality to balance the cost.

I'm going to Derby tomorrow to see a showroom of Xpres 2010 - SUBLIMATION PRINTING - HEAT PRESSES - GARMENT DECORATION - EMBROIDERY - PERSONALISATION - DIGITAL TRANSFER SYSTEMS to preview the Roland GX-24 cutter and other equipment.

Thanks for your help.

Mike


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

TheGlenn said:


> Hi Bill,
> 
> Adventure Unlimited Men's Red Tee
> 
> ...


Hi Mike, 

You have a good understanding to the construction how's the neck tape and the labels to be done. It is exactly called "neck tape" as Rodney said, it's made from cotton herringbone and screen printed the logo on it. But the neck tape could be made from many different materials such as Velvet which is more soft and comfortable to the neck skin. 

The inside back neck part we called it half-moon, it is a patch fabric which normally cut half-moon shape, triangle shape or trapezoid shape, and more polo shirt cut a patch fabric and do it as your will.

Good luck with your sourcing.

Bill


----------



## TheGlenn (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks for the help Bill. Thats great!

I went to see the Roland GX-24 cutter. It's pretty impressive.

Thanks.
Mike


----------

